# WOOL to be published by Author Solutions !!!



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

So, I've finally ponied up the big dollars to get WOOL edited by someone other than my wife and my mother. I think this Deluxe Package comes with cover art and everything! It should. It cost enough.

Okay, but not really. The real story is an unbelievable tale of odd coincidences and bone-headed stubbornness that strains credulity. 




Here's the gist: After three rounds of publishers winking, flirting, and making passes at WOOL this year -- after a dozen or so offers that I would've fallen over myself to accept earlier in my career -- after walking away from two 7-figure deals last month that would've meant giving up all control of my publishing future and all of my rights -- Simon and Schuster blew my agent and myself out of the water with a deal that is everything we've been looking for from the very beginning (and never expected to get).

Less money. More respect. Ultimate freedom.

This is the contract I've been hoping for, and not just for myself. To be honest, I didn't think it would happen to me. I thought this was a contract for the future -- for other authors. But my agent and I went into these several rounds of discussions telling each other that it was crucial to have these conversations with publishers so that they would get used to hearing what was important to authors. And what's important to authors isn't *always* large advances (which are just piles of horrid royalties). We want long-term stability; we want to retain our rights; we want the freedom to publish our way; we think digital rights should either remain in our hands or pay a whole lot better. (I'm not speaking for everyone, of course. But I know I'm not alone).

By keeping my digital rights, I'll be able to retain the sensible (i.e. cheap) price of my ebooks so that they will (hopefully) continue to sell. I can lower the price and do promotions anytime I want. I can see my sales in real-time like I always have so I know what works and what doesn't. I can keep the first book at perma-free. And I've been informed by Betsy and Harvey that this means I'm still a clueless KDP author, which qualifies me to continue hanging around here pestering everyone (and flirting with David).

Simon and Schuster, meanwhile, will do what they do best: They are releasing WOOL in March under their prestigious, titular imprint (not under Author Solutions, sadly). They are also doing something awesome here at my behest (read: begging) by releasing the hardback and paperback simultaneously! This means a major push with an affordable paperback in bookstores, with a hardback available for libraries and the handful of people who might prefer one (i.e. my mother).

I know there have been other authors with similar deals, notably Bella Andre with Harlequin and John Locke back in the good old days (you know, like, 4 years ago), and I hope the trend continues. We were told by other major publishers that they don't ever see doing print-only deals. When I praised Kristin for pulling this off, she told me it was all about having a client willing to say "no". For three rounds, we turned down unfair contracts hidden behind large advances. What we ended up with in the end, of course, is far more valuable to me.*

*That would be the freedom to stick around here and bat my eyes at David Adams. *wink* *wink*


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

So cool, Hugh!  Congrats on getting the deal you wanted.  Not many people can say that.


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

So excited for you - CONGRATS!

I'm also amazingly impressed watching you navigate this all. So glad you got what you wanted. You and WOOL deserve it!


----------



## Karl Fields (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome story, Hugh. Congratulations, and may it indeed be a sign of things to come.


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

Woot, woot! I knew this was coming. So happy for you.


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

Congrats.  That is so awesome!


----------



## Hildred (Sep 9, 2012)

That is incredible!


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

Congrats on sticking to your guns and getting what you wanted.  Good for you!


----------



## brendajcarlton (Sep 29, 2012)

Congratulations Hugh.  It's nice to hear that an indie will stand up for the right deal, not just any deal. That courage is what changes the landscape of the future.  (Also, your story is about the only thing that keeps hope alive for some of us.)


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

So many congratulations in order! Although the Author Solutions title had me fooled for a minute.


----------



## Weirdling (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow, great job!  Sounds like you not only got a great deal, but you made inroads for other authors too.

Jodi


----------



## lewaters (Jun 25, 2011)

So happy for you, Hugh. I'm so proud and you truly deserve it.


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

This is great news on many levels. Congrats.


----------



## Bilinda Ní Siodacaín (Jun 16, 2011)

Congrats Hugh! That is awesome news, I'm seriously thrilled for you! And I'm thrilled you get to hang around and flirt with David   Congrats again!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aw, Hugh, you could have stayed around no matter what.

But, congrats!

Betsy


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats, Hugh!


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> And I've been informed by Betsy and Harvey that this means I'm still a clueless KDP author, which qualifies me to continue hanging around here pestering everyone (and flirting with David).
> 
> *That would be the freedom to stick around here and bat my eyes at David Adams. *wink* *wink*


My face: 

Seriously, that's some awesome news, and it goes to show that if you've got the sales data to back it, you can get your book published by a big publishing house, your way, your rules.

Grats dude. I'm going to have to collect this edition too. For my personal... enjoyment.


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

That's a fantastic precedent you've just set Hugh! You're not just another indie success story but a leader and a trailblazer for this community. 

As we say in the military: get some.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Way cool, Hugh! 
And thank you for remembering us little people by sharing your good news.

I was going to add that David will be so happy for you, but I see he's got some sort of bot that automatically crawls everything you write.  Probably wakes him up at night.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Congrats! One question regarding your mention of "perma-free". Are you doing this by getting Amazon to price-match a free price elsewhere (such as Smashwords)(which Amazon could choose to stop matching at any time) or have you made some sort of special deal with Amazon?


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## 60911 (Jun 13, 2012)

That is an amazing deal. AMAZING.That's the kind of deal that I think a lot of us hope becomes standard. Good for you.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

This is some seriously awesome news, Hugh! Major congrats. You deserve it!!!!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

S Jaffe said:


> Congrats on sticking to your guns and getting what you wanted. Good for you!


Ditto. That is fantastic!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Wonderful.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Well done, Hugh! Thank you for proving the power of saying, "No." Bad deals should be refused!

Thanks go to Amazon, too, for giving indie authors the power to say "No" to bad publishing contracts.

Read before you sign, everyone, and get a lawyer to tell you what it really says!


----------



## Steve M (May 21, 2011)

D.L. Shutter said:


> That's a fantastic precedent you've just set Hugh! You're not just another indie success story but a leader and a trailblazer for this community.
> 
> As we say in the military: get some.


I couldn't have said it better.

Congrats and thanks, Hugh!


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Quiss said:


> I was going to add that David will be so happy for you, but I see he's got some sort of bot that automatically crawls everything you write. Probably wakes him up at night.


Every post of Hugh's is met with a klaxon at my house.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations on both the deal and a willingness to say "No," Hugh.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

Congratulations, Hugh, and thanks for pioneering what will forevermore be known as "the Wool deal!"


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

All indie writers should thank you for insisting on a deal that doesn't take all your rights. I hope it will become the standard in the future.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Awsome. So, when are you coming to the MD,VA,DC area for a book signing?


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

While none of us can ever compare to the devotion of David, we're all excited to see you succeed too!  Congratulations!


----------



## Courtney Milan (Feb 27, 2011)

Congratulations, Hugh! That's wonderful news.

I actually saw the PB listing for Wool from Simon and Schuster the other day on Amazon, and thought it was weird. Go figure!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Congrats! One question regarding your mention of "perma-free". Are you doing this by getting Amazon to price-match a free price elsewhere (such as Smashwords)(which Amazon could choose to stop matching at any time) or have you made some sort of special deal with Amazon?


Not Smashwords. I don't use them right now, but I hope to once they update their site and upload process. I set the price to free on iTunes and B&N.

Thanks for the well-wishes, everyone. I was convinced you all would tell me to scram!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

vrabinec said:


> Awsome. So, when are you coming to the MD,VA,DC area for a book signing?


What cousin Fred said.  Not in February, please, I won't be here. 

Betsy


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

vrabinec said:


> Awsome. So, when are you coming to the MD,VA,DC area for a book signing?


I'll be in Charlottesville, VA for the Virginia Festival of the Book (an AMAZING book conference). It's in March. It will be a part of the release tour.


----------



## jvin248 (Jan 31, 2012)

.
Congratulations on the great success!
.
Very important to the rest of the independent author sphere that you had the fortitude to know your key strengths in this market.
Keeping digital publishing with your freedom to move around pricing and other details provides you with instant data feedback so you know what works or not today, not six months ago with stale data.
.
Recognizing the flashy advance for what it is - an earn-out on royalties baiting the hook of an often lopsided contract. Advances are a big risk for traditional publishers - I think if they eliminated those and increased their royalty percentage they could improve their situation as well as authors and afford to take on more authors. It's really a Venture Capital business currently and needs to minimize risk.
.
Have you coined a term for your arrangement? You, your agent, or some clever poets on KB should come up with a term to call this type of "I keep the electronic control, traditional publisher does print for me" ... like "The Howey Contract"? "The Wool Arrangement"? Who is really clever on here? That brand will become a shorthand for authors, agents, and publishers. 
Are you at liberty to reveal details inside your contract? Can you post (not numbers just the language & form) sections of it or features of it on a site like Passive Voice where a different segment of authors hangs out than KB?
.
Again, great cheers for you and running the process like a true entrepreneur.
.


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

> Awsome. So, when are you coming to the MD,VA,DC area for a book signing?


Yes, when are you coming?


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Now that's what I call an Author Solution. Congrats!


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

YES! Hugh, you continue to rock my world. Er, I mean, the publishing world. Yes, that's it. 

Seriously, fantastic! I love that you are so dedicated to setting precedent for other indie authors


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Congrats, Hugh! That's a fantastic deal. Are you coming out to Mysterious Galaxy in San Diego?


----------



## Satchya (Sep 5, 2012)

Another really great reason to be happy for you, but also to look up to you!  Great job, and thank you for looking out for the future of all Indies.


----------



## Nicole5102 (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations on a great deal. I think it's impressive that you stuck to your guns and got the deal you truly wanted--and one that will set a precedent for future indie authors. Well done!


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm really impressed by this, and by your foresight - and confidence - in saying "no" to the big up-front offers.

I agree with others that this contract is a trailblazer and hopefully a sign of things to come for more and more authors. 

Cheers to Hugh!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Hugh Howey said:


> So, I've finally ponied up the big dollars to get WOOL edited by someone other than my wife and my mother. I think this Deluxe Package comes with cover art and everything! It should. It cost enough.
> 
> Okay, but not really. The real story is an unbelievable tale of odd coincidences and bone-headed stubbornness that strains credulity.
> 
> ...


Congrats and thank you for sticking to your guns. It's authors like you and Bella Andre who are going to make it possible for someone else to get a good deal because it will hopefully become the norm.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Wait...successful and nice? Hmm...

Congrats Hugh!

(As suggested above, "The Wool Arrangement". I like it)


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Great news Hugh! I had a feeling that if you were stubborn and stuck to your guns that eventually a good print only deal would come your way...and it did. Kudos. I think without a good agent it would have been near impossible to get your deal.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Great news! I was crossing my fingers for this to come to pass. I hoped that if you said no enough to those crazy deals, you would get a more fair deal for you. I hope they are able to push your books like they deserve, and you sell tons more.

Good for you for sticking to your guns. Way to go!


----------



## Robert A Michael (Apr 30, 2012)

So excited for you.  It sounds as though the winds may be changing.  Hopefully, more agents and publishers see the value in partnering with indie authors on terms that benefit all parties involved.  Keep us updated.  Looking forward to seeing your books on the shelf.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Congratulations Hugh! I'm really glad to hear that you got this deal. Hopefully it will work out well for all concerned and show other publishers too that it's a viable way of operating!



Hugh Howey said:


> And what's important to authors isn't *always* large advances (which are just piles of horrid royalties). We want long-term stability; we want to retain our rights; we want the freedom to publish our way; we think digital rights should either remain in our hands or pay a whole lot better. (I'm not speaking for everyone, of course. But I know I'm not alone).


You're definitely not alone. I think some people hear impressive numbers bandied about for advances and think that the other stuff in the contract doesn't matter. Well, it does to me!


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice — sounds like you got exactly the type of contract you wanted. May help pave the way. Congrats.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Awesome news, Hugh! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

You all are too d*mn kind. I really, really appreciate that people see this as a win for indie authors, not just myself. But there's another potential outcome, here. I think a few creative deals like this haven't done all that well in the past, which soured publishers on taking future risks. So there's always the chance that this deal is being done with a book that won't live up to expectations. If that's the case, and the sales flop, the publishers who offered a lot of money will feel validated in their decisions.

So . . . I remain ecstatic and hopeful, but the real change will happen if it looks, a year from now, like Simon and Schuster made a brilliant play. An example would be what happened for erotica, fan fiction, and speedily publishing entire trilogies straight to paperback when EL James took off. Had she not, those changes wouldn't have occurred.

Which means we are in the game, but the outcome is yet to be determined. Here's hoping!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hugh Howey said:


> I'll be in Charlottesville, VA for the Virginia Festival of the Book (an AMAZING book conference). It's in March. It will be a part of the release tour.


Cool...

Here's information about the conference...
http://www.vabook.org/index.html/

Betsy


----------



## lmpreston (Feb 5, 2010)

Happy Happy Happy for you! When you have the stats you have, leading the bargaining and taking risk for the good of others to come is extremely wonderful. I'm just so happy for you and wish you continued success. We writers are readers first and I'll continue to support your writing.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

That is amazing news!! You're giving us all something to shoot for! Keep going. I can't wait to see what's next. It seems you're breaking all kinds of barriers with your book.

And why would we ever tell you to leave? You can kick that thought out of your mind. I'm sure everyone will regard you as a KBer 4 Life.  

Edit: Thought it would bleep out the other word. I guess not. lol


----------



## Lia Sebastian (Nov 24, 2012)

Congratulations! So glad you worked out a deal that's right for you.

(Dancing video to follow, I hope?)


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

Character, integrity for what you believe to be right and blazing a trail for other indies: it's a good day in the 'hood!


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

*steps out of lurkdom*

Just wanted to join other KBers in congratulating you on this milestone, Hugh. We can only imagine what internal strength it took to pass on multiple 7-figure deals and hold out for what you really wanted. You've made yourself a happy man, and in the process you made countless indie authors so proud of you.

They say we should shoot for the stars. At least then we will hit the moon. It seems you've walked up nameless ridge and have now firmly planted your flag on the moon. Better yet, you're a shooting star now. 

Blessings 

*goes back to lurking*


----------



## Jude Hardin (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats! And this should send a pretty strong message to those saying that nobody needs an agent these days.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Fantabulous! Congrats, Hugh. Do you think you can get us a deal on that Author Solutions package now?


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

It's on the wire: S&S Nabs Bestselling Self-Published Series Wool


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats, Hugh!  Very glad to see you get the deal you wanted and thanks for paving the way for the rest of us.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Hugh, that contract is an order of magnitude better than anything else I've heard of. Thanks to you and Kristin for working some Indie-friendly mojo with the pub.

Congrats!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations. I watched your vid this morning. I'm glad publishing houses are opening up to new ways of working with indies.


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

That is awesome, Hugh. Good job!

I was in a Twitter chat the other night with a Romance writer who started out as an indie and had hit the B&N best seller list right off the bat and got the attention of agents. I was sad to find out she signed all her rights over and thought that was a great thing. For her, maybe it is, but then the editor and agent were adamant that they would always ask for print and electronic rights if they signed an indie author. But it's great to hear that you were able to hold out and get what you wanted and deserved.

Lots of luck and success! You deserve it!


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> I'll be in Charlottesville, VA for the Virginia Festival of the Book (an AMAZING book conference). It's in March. It will be a part of the release tour.


Ooo, I live near there. I might just have to make a plan to go to the Virginia Festival of the Book this year. 

And congratulations! I think it is wonderful that you stuck by what you believed would be best for _Wool_ and waited for the deal you wanted.


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Cool...
> 
> Here's information about the conference...
> http://www.vabook.org/index.html/
> ...


You goin' down, Betsy? That part of March usually comes right before we get real busy here at work, so I can take the day off even if his book signing is on one of the weekdays. I think I can talk the wife into taking a day-trip down there. Maybe we can hook up for lunch or something.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Power to the (Self-Publishing) People! You rock, Hugh, for holding out. This only bodes well for writers across the board.

You're my hero.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Lia Sebastian said:


> Congratulations! So glad you worked out a deal that's right for you.
> 
> (Dancing video to follow, I hope?)


Only if you call this dancing:


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

vrabinec said:


> You goin' down, Betsy? That part of March usually comes right before we get real busy here at work, so I can take the day off even if his book signing is on one of the weekdays. I think I can talk the wife into taking a day-trip down there. Maybe we can hook up for lunch or something.


I would LOVE to see you both there. (no pressure. I promise: no dancing).


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

Well done. I think I understand what you did, but I'm not sure. You keep all electronic rights and can do whatever you want with eBooks? While S&S has print rights? If so, very well done.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

Huzzah!


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Also, thanks, Hugh, for thinking about the little guy (read: many of us here) in your deliberations. It is indeed important for publishers to begin hearing this discussion. Over and over.


----------



## Gwenoch (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations, Hugh!  I hope this sets a standard for future contracts.

Edited for Death – Available now

Riveting and much recommended – MBR

The Kandesky Vampire Chronicles: SNAP: The World Unfolds; SNAP: New Talent ; Plague: A Love Story; Danube: A Tale of Murder

SNAP: Love for Blood, December 2012


----------



## Nessa Quill (Jul 16, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS, HUGH, and thank you and Kristin soooo much for paving the way for the rest of us.


----------



## Many Waters (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow, impressive dance video. You leap like a gazelle.

More importantly, I just wanted to say that I'm inspired by your courage to decline the other offers and wait for one that would suit you. I'm sure that your decision to preserve your writing freedom will pay off. Your deal seems like the best of both worlds for an Indie author.

Just don't let them ever slip a "no public dancing" clause in your contract... ballet is obviously your true calling.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Congratulations, Hugh! 

And thank you, too. I think you've helped pave the way for similar deals for future authors.

Rue


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

Huge Congrats! Like others have said, I believe your deal paves the way for other deals like it...and that benefits all indie authors. Hats off to you


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

I guess I live under a pile of Kindles, because I thought the book deal was already done, LOL.   Congratulations!


----------



## B. Justin Shier (Apr 1, 2011)

B.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

*Way to go, Hugh!*


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

Many congratulations, and many thanks for doing this the way you did. I hope it makes boatloads of cash for you and S&S both. And Kristin.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Very, very nice.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm so happy for you!  Thanks for always sharing this journey with us.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Wonderful news, Hugh! Huge congratulations.


----------



## Scribbler (Apr 27, 2012)

Yup, BIG congrats here also.


----------



## thomaskcarpenter (May 17, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> Only if you call this dancing:


My eyes! My eyes!



Congrats, Hugh! Well deserved and way to stick to your guns. I'm not at all surprised by the outcome.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hugh "Trail Blazer" Howie. Congratulations!


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Congratulations! I don't know if I've ever been so happy and proud for someone I've never met.


----------



## Bruce Rousseau (Mar 3, 2012)

Outstanding, Hugh!  Indies couldn't ask for a better point man.


----------



## Theresaragan (Jul 1, 2011)

Congratulations, Hugh. Exciting news!


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

That's so awesome, Hugh. Congrats!


----------



## Robert Brumm (Jul 17, 2012)

Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. Pave the way for the rest of us, brother! And please, for the love of God, use some of that dough for dance lessons.


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

Fantastic news! Congratulations! It couldn't have happened to a more deserving person.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow, Hugh, that's very impressive and very deserved. Kudos for holding out for the deal you wanted.


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Amazing! Congratulations!!!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Way to go sticking to your guns and not falling for a bad contract! Congrats!


----------



## shel (May 14, 2011)

Congratulations on negotiating just the right contract for you, and at the same time moving the line in the sand for everyone else's future deals.  You go, Hugh!


----------



## MegSilver (Feb 26, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> You all are too d*mn kind. I really, really appreciate that people see this as a win for indie authors, not just myself. But there's another potential outcome, here. I think a few creative deals like this haven't done all that well in the past, which soured publishers on taking future risks. So there's always the chance that this deal is being done with a book that won't live up to expectations. If that's the case, and the sales flop, the publishers who offered a lot of money will feel validated in their decisions.
> 
> So . . . I remain ecstatic and hopeful, but the real change will happen if it looks, a year from now, like Simon and Schuster made a brilliant play. An example would be what happened for erotica, fan fiction, and speedily publishing entire trilogies straight to paperback when EL James took off. Had she not, those changes wouldn't have occurred.
> 
> Which means we are in the game, but the outcome is yet to be determined. Here's hoping!


I admit I make fun of people for camping out to shop for something on Black Friday, but when Wool hits this area, I plan to endorse this deal with my wallet as early as possible. (Please don't let them release that hardcopy until spring. It's really freaking cold here.


----------



## Nadine (Jul 10, 2011)

So very happy for you. Your book was incredible. It had me hooked within the first couple pages!!  Your book deserves to be on shelves everywhere.


----------



## JoshuaPSimon (Jun 24, 2011)

Very cool stuff!  Congrats.  Let's hope the trend continues with others.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks, everyone.

Don't forget, Simon and Schuster deserve a TON of credit on this. It wasn't like we wore them down so much as they swooped in and fulfilled a demand that no one else would. They really blew me away with the offer and the way they've handled everything. And having been inside a few of these publishing houses, I can tell you that the nimbleness they display is a wonder to behold. I think they are going to come out very strong if everyone else stands pat.

That's not to take anything away from the fantastic people I dealt with at other publishing houses. I met wonderful people everywhere I went. One thing I've learned from this process is that there aren't any "bad guys." There are just a bunch of people as confused as I am about what's going on and how to proceed.

In fact, what KB needs is a "Publisher's Cafe." So these industry vets can sit around and exchange notes the way we do!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey, we are publishers. They're welcome to hang out with us.


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> One thing I've learned from this process is that there aren't any "bad guys." There are just a bunch of people as confused as I am about what's going on and how to proceed.


I totally agree. It's a changing market and figuring it out is hard for everyone. It's hard to imagine that big companies don't know what to do anymore than anyone else, but it's true. It's all a matter of figuring it out for everyone. No one has an answer for what _will_ happen. The only known thing is what _has_ happened.

You have a wonderful attitude, Hugh.


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

I wasn't thrown off by the title, saw the announcement in this mornings PW. Mega-congratulations! Loved Wool. Can't wait to have the pb.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Coming up rose ... your success never fails to amaze me.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> Not Smashwords. I don't use them right now, but I hope to once they update their site and upload process. I set the price to free on iTunes and B&N.


Sorry for harping on something slightly off topic - but, I wasn't aware PubIT (B&N) would let us set the price to free. I can't seem to. Maybe B&N matched iTunes?


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Yay! What awesome news to peek in and find! Congrats, Hugh. We are all so proud of you--


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Congraaaaaaaats! Your hard work has paid off Hugh, couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. Make sure you go out and celebrate!


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Congratulations, Hugh! Fantastic news.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

Not just congratulations, but THANKS because holding out and pushing for the best deal helps the people who'll (hopefully) go there after you!


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

What an amazing deal!  I wish I could say I was surprised, but I figured this was inevitable for you....


----------



## SRecht (Oct 16, 2012)

And of course it happened over night and without you so much as lifting a finger ... 

Congratulations and thanks, once again, for doing things your way and paving the way for the rest of us here in WC (hopefully!).


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

Wonderful news Hugh!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations.  You earned it!


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

There ought to be a KBers medal for holding out under extreme pressure. Well done Hugh

Joe


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Joining in with the chorus of Congrats!  Much awesomeness abounds.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Fantastic news!  Congratulations, Hugh!


----------



## annerallen (Jun 12, 2011)

Seriously awesome. This is how indies are changing publishing for the better for ALL writers. Congrats to you and your agent!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

AAAAH!!! Congrats! I mean, so sorry to hear that the Author Solutions didn't work out (I hear they can make indie authors MILLIONS), but I guess that Simon & Schuster is an okay runner up.  So flippin' awesome! You're the best!









(you know, in the cool way after he the Quidditch game)


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

Hugh, you are a PIONEER! You're like the son I never had (...And Myra, not only is he a marvelous writer, wait until I show you this video of his ballet performance!). 

Congratulations -- well deserved!


----------



## folly (Apr 1, 2012)

I was thrown by the title - I figured it all had to be a joke, so I had to read it twice. Congratulations!  It is amazing that you turned down the big money and waited until you got what you wanted. You are wonderful. Thanks for being a trailblazer.


----------



## SaraJoEaston (Dec 10, 2011)

Congratulations, Hugh! Good for you in holding out for the right contract! You've made things better for all indies.


----------



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

Awesome news, Hugh! CONGRATULATIONS!

 Bella


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow, congratulations! I know it's weird for a stranger to say they are proud of you, but I seriously am very proud of you. You give a voice to all of us who are not breakout authors (yet), but who want better contracts and opportunities for authors. Thank you for standing your ground and waiting for the contract that was right for WOOL. I have already read the books, but will be in line to buy the Hardcover as soon as it hits the shelves! 

And kudos to Kristin for being such an amazing agent who was willing to stand by your side. I have always thought of her as one of the most forward thinking, contract savvy agents out there. She is the only agent I have ever submitted to and was so sad when my project wasn't right for her. Maybe there's hope that someday, if I ever breakout with big sales, she might take another look at my projects! 

Congrats again!!! Big news!


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Good for you, Hugh - sounds like a superb, media-savvy and author-friendly contract.  (And congrats, too, to your agent.)


----------



## Alan Simon (Jul 2, 2010)

Fantastic, and congratulations, not only for the deal itself but for having the courage to steer it in the best direction for you. As others have said, hopefully it's a trailblazer.


----------



## Artemis Hunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Woot!! So happy for you!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Well done!

It really pays to know what you want, have good people on your side - and to have the guts to hold your line!

Congrats again!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Congratulations Hugh!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

My wife is reading this thread and loves you people.


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

Glad you finally got a deal that gave you what you were looking for and I hope it all works out for you

Congrats


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hugh Howey said:


> My wife is reading this thread and loves you people.


But has she seen your dancing videos? 

As for the Festival of Books, we're pencilling it into the calendar. We'll be back in VA then...but we're not good at planning what we'll be doing this far in advance. But Charlottesville is a nice day trip. It would be great to meet you, Hugh, and my cousin vrabinec, and any other KB'ers who show up in Charlottesville...

Betsy


----------



## Quinn Richardson (Apr 20, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> My wife is reading this thread and loves you people.


Congratulations, Hugh's wife.

We assumed all along you were the brains of the operation.


----------



## Luckymoose (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats, Hugh, may you have everlasting success!


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

You da Man! Congrats and many thanks for paving the way.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

*


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

I've been lurking a long time. Coming out because I wanted to personally congratulate you on being so awesome and also getting this great contract. I've watched you and learned from you and followed you around, and yeah, am partying along with you now  .

Congrats, congrats. And I'm still learning from you.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Absolutely amazing. So excited and proud of you!


----------



## timskorn (Nov 7, 2012)

It certainly is a new era we are entering into, and your rock solid decision to stick to your guns will certainly help shape a better future for all indie authors.  Times, they are a'changin...and it only takes one person to start that change.  Congrats and well deserved!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gennita Low said:


> I've been lurking a long time. Coming out because I wanted to personally congratulate you on being so awesome and also getting this great contract. I've watched you and learned from you and followed you around, and yeah, am partying along with you now .
> 
> Congrats, congrats. And I'm still learning from you.


Gennita, congrats on your first post! Yay for coming out of lurkdom! Now that you've tested the waters, jump in with both feet! Off to check out your books in your siggy....

Betsy


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Congratulations, Hugh! It's great to hear that you were able to get a deal that gave you what you were looking for. Patience and persistence pays off.


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Gennita Low said:


> I've been lurking a long time. Coming out because I wanted to personally congratulate you on being so awesome and also getting this great contract. I've watched you and learned from you and followed you around, and yeah, am partying along with you now .
> 
> Congrats, congrats. And I'm still learning from you.


This is the craziest part of my day, people using their first post to comment! Welcome to the forums (officially).


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Amazing, wonderful congratulations, Hugh! Way to go!!!!


----------



## MadCityWriter (Dec 8, 2011)

Amazing and awesome. Good for you for staying strong and getting what you want.  Love watching your progress through the writerly maze!


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

Hugh! I'm so completely excited for you! Deals like this are paving the way for authors everywhere. Congratulations, because it is hugely deserved.


----------



## Karly Kirkpatrick (Dec 13, 2010)

Yay for you! So excited! I tell everyone to read your books! 

Thanks for sharing. It's information like this that will hopefully be invaluable to us down the road. And thanks for being stubborn/brave/smart enough to stand up for what you wanted. Hopefully if more authors make winning deals like this, the pubbers will slowly come around. 

Many congrats! You deserve it!


----------



## John Daulton (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you, Hugh. Seriously.


----------



## JGray (Mar 7, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Good for you for sticking to your guns, and thank you for paving the way.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Congratulations, Hugh. Glad you got to keep those digital rights.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

You could make a nice living selling those smart pills you're taking, Hugh.  

Congratulations. It's fantastic to see talent and business brains so well rewarded. (And being nice, too.)


----------



## courtyoung (Dec 4, 2012)

YIPPEEEEEEEE!!!! Congratulations! When you go in Barnes & Noble mid 2013, you will not have to ask for your novel ... it will already _be_ there. Thanks for clearing the way for so many others that dream of the same.

I feel like I should be congratulating David also.


----------



## Lady TL Jennings (Dec 8, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> By keeping my digital rights, I'll be able to retain the sensible (i.e. cheap) price of my ebooks so that they will (hopefully) continue to sell. I can lower the price and do promotions anytime I want. I can see my sales in real-time like I always have so I know what works and what doesn't. I can keep the first book at perma-free. And I've been informed by Betsy and Harvey that this means I'm still a clueless KDP author, which qualifies me to continue hanging around here pestering everyone (and flirting with David).


This is amazing! Not only for the individual author, but for all the future independent writers. Thanks for being stubborn and paving the way.

Congratulations!

P.S. Of course we want you to hang around here with us (not _only_ to flirt with David!), but because you are such an inspiration to all of us!


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't say I'm surprised, but I am thrilled for you. Publishers are being forced to change their business practices because of authors like you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

Mazel Tov Hugh!


----------



## 28612 (Dec 7, 2010)

Terrific, Hugh!  And thanks for softening up the publishers  on behalf of all authors.


----------



## KateMadison (Jun 21, 2011)

Congrats, Hugh!  

Kristin just spoke at our Dallas RWA chapter last week -- she was pretty great.  I had to seriously stop myself from asking too many questions about you and how she became your agent, what you're up to, etc (I only asked two-- a great exercise in self control!).  

So glad the dream contract came through.  And I just finished Second shift on Monday-- Third please? 

Happy writing!

Kate


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Over at the Passive Voice blog there was a link and post about this thread. I got a bit of a kick out of the horror of a couple of comments who at first thought that Hugh was serious about Author Solutions.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

You got me. My first reaction to the subject line was, "No way!" 

Congratulations on getting the deal you wanted. I think your agent nailed the secret to all negotiation: you have to be willing to walk away. Of course, if I were to walk away they would just wave goodbye!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Congrats, Hugh.


----------



## deana (Jun 7, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:



> Here's the gist: After three rounds of publishers winking, flirting, and making passes at WOOL this year -- after a dozen or so offers that I would've fallen over myself to accept earlier in my career -- after walking away from two 7-figure deals last month that would've meant giving up all control of my publishing future and all of my rights -- Simon and Schuster blew my agent and myself out of the water with a deal that is everything we've been looking for from the very beginning (and never expected to get).


TWO! Two 7-figure deals!!! WOW!!!!!

I'm sure most little-devils-on-the-shoulders would be shouting, "TAKE IT! TAKE IT!!"

I think sometimes we forget to keep faith in our art when time drags on, espeically after the "flirting" during the course of a year. One might think that they have to take the next offer because one might not get any more deal offers and the fire would die down.

So, WOW!!

WOW for keeping your faith and WOW for getting your dream.

...just ... WOW!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

JRTomlin said:


> Over at the Passive Voice blog there was a link and post about this thread. I got a bit of a kick out of the horror of a couple of comments who at first thought that Hugh was serious about Author Solutions.


Heh. I saw you over there. That was funny. The first couple of people thought I'd been taken.


----------



## Elissa Drake (Sep 28, 2012)

Congratulations! What wonderful news, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations, Hugh!! I am absolutely thrilled for you!!   I'm also seriously relieved that the Author Solutions part wasn't true. I definitely had a  moment and then a  moment reading the title of your post, knowing that your *Wool* series had been doing so well.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> Heh. I saw you over there. That was funny. The first couple of people thought I'd been taken.


I must admit my jaw dropped when I saw the topic until I did a second glance and realized you were putting us on.


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> Heh. I saw you over there. That was funny. The first couple of people thought I'd been taken.


I caught the sarcasm and thought it was funny everyone was freaked out.

But it's awesome. Many congrats!


----------



## Robert Bidinotto (Mar 3, 2011)

WOW! Just WOW! 

I go away with The Wife for a couple of days, and return to THIS. 

Hugh, this is FAN-TASTIC! A huge congratulations.

And a huge THANK-YOU, too. By sticking to your guns, you've wrested a terrific deal out of a Big 5 icon, one that will set flexible precedents for ALL indie writers down the road. I'm thrilled for you, and I'm thrilled about what this portends for the rest of us.

Think I'll wander downstairs and raise a glass of merlot to Hugh Howey, Indie Pioneer.


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

*steps out of the shadows again*

Someone mentioned calling the contract signed "The Wool Arrangement." I personally call it "The HoweyWool Deal." Yeah. That's it. The HoweyWool Deal.

Not sure if a dash should be employed as in "Howey-WOOL" but I'll leave that up to the grammarians. 

*darts into the shadows again*


----------



## Howietzer (Apr 18, 2012)

I saw WOOL!

This is off topic but it was just too cool not to post. Was ordering tickets for The Hobbit and saw this:










You're everywhere!!! 
Congrats on the deal BTW!


----------

